# Wild Game Dinner January 17 in Dearborn



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi, I'm Mike Greco and a member of O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn. We are having a wild game dinner on Sunday January 17, 2010 from 1:00pm - 6:00pm in the lounge at the council. The council is located at 23663 Park Street which is 2 blocks south of Michigan Avenue (US-12) and 3 blocks west of Outer Drive. The lounge entrance is the west entrance.

There will be a $10/adult and $8/child under 16 cover charge to come into the lounge and that entitles you to eat at the all you can eat buffet. The bar will be open so you can buy your favorite beverage. 

The menu hasn't been finalized but it so far there will be venison (Swedish meatballs, Scottish Shepherd's Pie, and chili), walleye (chowder), pheasant (something like pot pie), muskrat, squirrel, rabbit, duck and ALLIGATOR (jambalaya). Some of the game was donated by Michigan-Sportsman.com members. Thank you all!

We will be having Red Green shows playing on 1 of the large screen TVs and NFL playoff games on the other. The following day is Martin Luther King Day so many people won't have to work the next day. 

The money raised will be used for building improvements. 

If you have any questions you can call the lounge at 313-274-5600 Extention #2, or you can reply to this note, or personal message me. 

Thanks and hope to see you on the 17th, Mike (Papa) Greco www.papagrecos.com


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

I want to thank all of the great Michigan Sportsman out there that contributed game. You are all truly gentleman.

The dinner is almost here (Sunday 1/17 1:00pm - 6:00pm) at O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn on Park Street. 2 blocks south of Michigan Avenue (US-12) and 3 blocks west of Outer Drive. Here is what the menu is looking like :

Walleye Chowder 
Venison chili
Jambalaya with smoked duck breasts, smoked sausage, and smoked pork
Venison Swedish meatballs with sour cream and mushroom sauce
Goose paprikas
Scottish Sheperd's pie with venison
Smoked pork with German sauerkraut
Venison stew
Southern fried squirrel and rabbit with gravy
Salad
Assorted breads

Not bad for a $10 cover charge. A cash bar is available.

Thank you again and I hope I can see some of you at the dinner. Ask for me, I'll be in the kitchen. Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Me and Lawnboy will be there


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

We had a very successful wild game dinner, I want to thank everyone that donated game and/or attended. I hope those that attended had a good time and enjoyed the food. We are not professional chefs but we sure put a lot of love into our cooking!

dankoustas/lawnboy, it was a pleasure meeting you. Hope you come back next year.

Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Great food and a good time.


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, the plans are in motion. We will be having our third annual Wild Game Dinner at the O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn on Saturday February 5 from 2:00pm - 6:00pm. We are not raising our price from last year, it will still be $10.00 to enter the party and there will be an all you can eat buffet with many wild game dishes set up for you to enjoy. 

If you have any extra game this fall, please remember us. We offer free entry for each hunter/fisherman that donates game.

Let's hear from some of the guys that attended last year's event!

Thanks, Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

I was there last year, great food and plenty of it. I will mark the date in my calender right now.


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

dankoustas said:


> I was there last year, great food and plenty of it. I will mark the date in my calender right now.


That's what I wanted to hear! Here's a little secret I already have had some caribou donated!

Mike (Papa) Greco


----------

